# When to buy a safer helmet



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Never had a concussion? You should replace your helmet with a safer one, for $269.95. This one, the 6D ATB-1T. But you won't.

You won't buy a safer helmet, especially not a stupid-expensive one like that, until _after_ you've had a concussion. This is irrational. After you've had one concussion, you get them much more easily -- _no_ helmet can provide much of guarantee against your second (and third and fourth ...). The rational time to spend an extra hundred or two to protect your brain is before your first concussion, not after.

You will ignore this. Ridicule it, even. Your helmet is certified, probably has some extra coverage, maybe even MIPS. Only suckers and yuppie poseur clowns spend two hundred and seventy freaking dollars on a bike helmet, and you are not a sucker nor a clown.

I get it. I wouldn't have bought one either, before my first concussion. I would have ridiculed, too.

But I wish I'd been wearing this helmet that day. Maybe you will too.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

_You should replace your helmet with a safer one, for $269.95. This one, the 6D ATB-1T. But you won't._

You're right, I should. You're right, I won't.

But I suppose I might think about it. And if I buy a piece of bike candy before seriously considering a helmet like that, I *might* feel a tiny bit guilty.

But before all that, maybe I should wear my helmet even for quick "towny" trips with extremely limited (or no) interaction with vehicles. Currently, I do not. I'm OK with that. Bad on me, I know.

But I won't ridicule you for your campaign. It's a good one to wage. Power to you


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

I'll wait out air bags.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Only reason I upgraded my helmet was weight and cooling/airflow.

My old one was stupid hot and heavy.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

That's a pretty self righteous post. I agree one shouldn't skimp on protection but you could have easily still gotten a concussion even if you had been wearing that new-fangled $300 helmet.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

Not sure that I agree with the premise that more expensive equates to more protective. Is there any data other than their own slick marketing that indicates that this helmet is the gold standard? How about a chin bar? A facial impact could also cause a concussion, the helmets you suggest provide no protection from that.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

How is it better than my Bell super? They look very similar in many ways? How is $300 justified? Fear based marketing? I do, however, agree that folks are less likely to drop large coin on something so vital to ones safety.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Pretty much the expected responses.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

How is that safer? It's more expensive sure, but safer?

Higher price doesn't mean safer. The cost isn't the issue. I'm not going to buy it as it doesn't offer any more coverage than what I've got already.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

That one is on my radar. I don't think anyone carries them up here yet so I can't try one on for fit. I tend to replace my helmets annually but I usually have two in use at any given time so I get two seasons before I retire one. They get dropped, hit on low branches etc. So figure all the little hits add up.


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

I prefer a chin bar to this so got Bell Super 2R, removable chin bar. Good price on last year's model


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't buy helmets that I can't try on. It's got to fit properly and you can't make a helmet that fits everyone. If this was available in a LBS I would absolutely consider it though.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Exactly^ 

I would for sure consider it as well if I were shopping for a new one (as long as I could try it on) but to categorically state that one helmet is the best for every rider seems a little silly to me.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

So try it on first. Or order it from a place that takes returns. Or don't buy it because they don't sell it at your LBS. Or don't buy it because they haven't proven that it's safer. Or don't buy it because my post was self-righteous. Or whatever.

Your brain, your money, your call.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

OldManBike said:


> So try it on first. Or order it from a place that takes returns. Or don't buy it because they don't sell it at your LBS. Or don't buy it because they haven't proven that it's safer. Or don't buy it because my post was self-righteous. Or whatever.
> 
> Your brain, your money, your call.


You're proving to be an ineffective troll. With anger issues to boot. I asked you a legitimate question. It was free from judgement and was neither contentious, nor argumentative. So, is it your concern for mankind that makes you so bitter, or is it the axe your grinding?


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

mbmb65 said:


> You're proving to be an ineffective troll. With anger issues to boot. I asked you a legitimate question. It was free from judgement and was neither contentious, nor argumentative. So, is it your concern for mankind that makes you so bitter, or is it the axe your grinding?


I think he is still feeling the effects from his concussion - give him time to heal.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

mbmb65 said:


> You're proving to be an ineffective troll. With anger issues to boot. I asked you a legitimate question. It was free from judgement and was neither contentious, nor argumentative. So, is it your concern for mankind that makes you so bitter, or is it the axe your grinding?


I posted advice that I hoped someone might find helpful. It's advice based on a fair amount of time spent in trying to learn about concussion-prevention after my own concussion. I think it's good advice, but then I would, wouldn't I?

I'm neither a troll, nor angry, nor bitter. Ineffective: now you're getting somewhere.

I never said your question was illegitimate. I didn't mean to hurt your feelings or impugn your internet honor. I'm not quite motivated enough to sit down and write you a big, long response about why I think the 6D helmet I mentioned is far safer, from a concussion-prevention perspective, than the Super you've got. Google it your whiny self. (Or you could glean my answer from my various heartfelt posts in this thread, if you wish.) If you want, put in some time and decide for yourself. Or don't. If you're feeling civic-minded, share what you learn here. Or don't.

I made two basic points: (1) the time to focus on concussion-prevention is before you've had one, and (2) the currently available trail helmet that's most promising for preventing concussions is the new 6D. If you have something to contribute in response, please do.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

matuchi said:


> I think he is still feeling the effects from his concussion - give him time to heal.


True indeed.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

OldManBike said:


> I posted advice that I hoped someone might find helpful. It's advice based on a fair amount of time spent in trying to learn about concussion-prevention after my own concussion. I think it's good advice, but then I would, wouldn't I?
> 
> I'm neither a troll, nor angry, nor bitter. Ineffective: now you're getting somewhere.
> 
> ...


Right. Sorry, I had you all wrong. You're a self absorbed prick. Carry on.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Yawn.


----------



## shortnangry (Nov 16, 2014)

Here's a published biomechanical study involving a design that sounds much like the 6D helmet. Angular Impact Mitigation System for Bicycle Helmets to Reduce Head Acceleration and Risk of Traumatic Brain Injury. I can't tell if the authors have any affiliation with 6D but they are affilitted with a company that holds a patent for the same or similar technology.

The data makes sense and shows a significant reduction in time to peak acceleration. That said, the problem with this and every other biomechanical study is the inability to replicate real-world impacts. I'd love to see a study comparing TBI from bike accidents with no helmet vs standard ANSI/SNELL certified helmet vs MIPS vs 6D or similar. Of course such a study couldn't be done due to the number of confounders. Concussions and TBI are only starting to really be understood and despite the energy going into TBI in sports like football and hockey, little has changed with protective equipment there. It's no wonder little has changed with bike helmets and new technologies remain unproven. That leaves us with making a barely informed guess.

The only two things we really know is helmets do reduce injuries and a poorly fitted or misused helmet is no use.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

shortnangry said:


> That leaves us with making a barely informed guess.


Absolutely agree.

Kali has something similar, but only in a roadie helmet so far.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

OldManBike said:


> Pretty much the expected responses.


I get the feeling you'll be unhappy with anything other than total agreement?

Personally, I would like to know I had a safe, good quality helmet but until someone decides to test them properly I have no solid information to go on. One Pivot made a good point, how do you know that one helmet is safer than another? The manufacturer tells you his is safer, but then they would wouldn't they?

If you want to have a sensible discussion about these things why not try being a little less sanctimonious? Maybe you are a genius who knows more than everyone else on the forum, but I doubt it.


----------



## Justin MD (Sep 30, 2013)

I am in the market for a new lid. BMX/DH. $650. Ok that's a bit much but I can see where it can be beneficial. But a 3 year limited warrantee... Lost me there. No moving parts except the strap. I would expect nothing less than a 5 year with no limitations except make abuse and crashes. Just my opinion though.

Make it $200-$250 and I'll buy it.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Justin MD said:


> Make it $200-$250 and I'll buy it.


But you still don't know if it's any safer than a $100 one?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

OldManBike said:


> Yawn.


Of course, self fulfilling prophecies are tiresome.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I spent more than that on my last MTB helmet, it's cheaper than a visit to the ER, the first consult with a neurosurgeon, dental reconstruction, etc.


----------



## fatkidonabike (Feb 7, 2016)

I get it. As an old MX guy I've had my noodle rattled plenty of times. I have no problems dropping money on quality products. My problem with this helmet is it's open face. An open face helmet is something that I'll wear when I'm not going to be getting into anything serious. To me, my $100 open face lid is sufficient for light trail riding with the kids. Anything I'm gonna spend big money on for when I plan to get crazy is going to be full face. Not a $300 Styrofoam hat. No offense intended. Just sharing my opinion.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

fatkidonabike said:


> I get it. As an old MX guy I've had my noodle rattled plenty of times. I have no problems dropping money on quality products. My problem with this helmet is it's open face. An open face helmet is something that I'll wear when I'm not going to be getting into anything serious. To me, my $100 open face lid is sufficient for light trail riding with the kids. Anything I'm gonna spend big money on for when I plan to get crazy is going to be full face. Not a $300 Styrofoam hat. No offense intended. Just sharing my opinion.


No offense taken, seems like a reasonable opinion to me. I see it differently for a couple reasons.

One, where I live and I think most places, full-face helmets are not an option most will consider for trail riding, so to me designing a safer trail helmet means an open face. (I concede that the same argument could be made against a $270 helmet, although FWIW the MSRP for the Smith Forefront MIPS was $260.)

Second, my guess is that fullface helmets are not statistically safer when it comes to preventing concussions. I suspect that the benefit from the added frontal coverage is offset by the increased volume and mass, the extra leverage arm, and more crashes from increased rider fatigue (weight, heat, rebreathing, etc). But again that's just my guess, as many have noted there's no objective data.

Third, my view is that the most important thing helmet designers can do to reduce concussions is to find a way to reduce the force of smaller impacts. That is, helmets are too hard. (The main point of the 2013 Bicycling article Senseless is that helmet certifications focus on preventing skull fractures from big impacts not concussions from smaller impacts.) My guess (again, a guess) is that 6D's ODS is the best available way of doing that, and the only fullface that has it is 6D's ATB-1 which is even less suited to trail riding than most other fullfaces are.

But I could certainly be wrong, and reasonable people could reach the same answer you have. There are reliable stats that show motorcycle riders take a lot of hits to the lower face. We're all just throwing darts blindfolded.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

OldManBike said:


> Third, my view is that the most important thing helmet designers can do to reduce concussions is to find a way to reduce the force of smaller impacts.


Without effective independent testing it's all rather moot. Manufacturers can build what they want, claim what they like and the buyer is supposed to just take their word for it? Current cycle helmet tests are ridiculously simplistic and unrepresentative of actual cycle crash scenarios.

The single most important development in helmet safety would be detailed scores for every helmet on the market based on test which reflect real world accidents.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Mr Pig said:


> Current cycle helmet tests are ridiculously simplistic and unrepresentative of actual cycle crash scenarios.
> 
> The single most important development in helmet safety would be detailed scores for every helmet on the market based on test which reflect real world accidents.


Agree.



Mr Pig said:


> Without effective independent testing it's all rather moot.


Moot? I don't know. Even without data, I don't think throwing up our hands and saying 'we don't have any numbers, so I'll pick the one with the cool color' is the best we can do. We can look critically at the designs, and look critically at the data the helmet-makers release. We can use common sense. All of that's no substitute for real, objective testing (which may _never _happen) but it's way better than nothing, isn't it?


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Some here got their noses out of joint about my Mr. Know-It-All tone about which helmet to get. Which, sure, I get. When some anonymous internet clown like me says "X is better," I understand that to mean "_I think_ X is better." I was trying to say it in an interesting way, and if I sang off key, my apologies.

For what it's worth, I think my other point -- that the time to focus on concussion-avoidance is before you get one -- was my more important point. That reality, in my humble opinion, is important and not commonly recognized. We think about safer helmets the same way they think about knee pads, which is: hardly at all until _after _a big crash. That works fine for skinned knees, but not for concussed brains.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

The money seems like a big sticking point with you. Its not about the price of the helmet for many of us, its the completely unsupported claim that its better in ANY way. 

If you're traveling at 25mph and you suddenly go to 0mph, head first, your brain is decelerating quickly. Within fractions of a second. No matter what helmet is on your head, your brain is smashing into your skull within milliseconds. 

Theres specs out there for brain injury and acceleration and deceleration rates. Im looking at it objectively, and I dont see any way ANY helmet can reduce the rate in a crash enough to prevent a concussion, if your speed and rate of deceleration are within the range of what causes a concussion. If you fly off your bike at speed, head first into a tree, you're getting at best a concussion even with that special sounding $300 helmet.

I can generally avoid most injury by toning my riding down. I have, and its paid off. Im not in the hospital multiple times a year anymore. Its actually been years since Ive had a serious injury on a bike. 

Ive toned down my riding, im padding up now, looking at safer helmets and trying to take care of myself... its just that your proposal that people dont care or arent thinking about injury and thats why they're not buying THAT helmet, is frankly ridiculous. 

Im not going to buy it because I dont believe its safer. The "safer" argument with that helmet, mips, and anything similar is that if you crash juuuuuust on the borderline of concussion causing, the tiny difference may help you. But only if your average helmet fails in a fairly specific way. If not, all bets are off. I dont believe you wouldnt have suffered a concussion if your helmet choice was different. 

Theres no common sense argument when talking about the physics of sports injury. Nothing about that science is common knowledge. 

If you're very very very worried about concussions, you need to stop riding. Riding a mountain bike is dangerous to extremely dangerous. The benefits to me outweigh the serious risks. If you're that concerned, buying a special helmet seems like false security. 

Ive had some weird crashes where my helmet has saved me from serious head injury. A slow speed crash into a jagged rock will crack your helmet, or your skull. The more coverage, the safer you are. A super 2r chin bar really could prevent a broken jaw or major facial abrasion. That seems a lot safer than any open face lid at any price.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey old man- I appreciate your message, and I also appreciate your wit both within your message and in your responses. This is all good intention, and not high and mighty, you just have a unique method of delivery, which is a nice change in pace from the standard often on this site. I have a question.

It sounds like you have done a lot of research on helmets. What is your impression, if any, of the IXS Xult and Trail RS? I am thinking about buying both helmets to up my protection game.

The cool thing about safety items, is that they are one purchase that I do not have to justify to my wife. When I mentioned them, it was an immediate green light. I am sponsored by an IXS dealer so I have an opportunity to get those helmets pretty cheap which makes it even more appealing.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

One Pivot said:


> The money seems like a big sticking point with you. Its not about the price of the helmet for many of us,


Wait, you think I'm saying you should buy the helmet because it's expensive? Seriously?

No. I'm acknowledging directly that's it's crazy-expensive -- so expensive that few of us would give it a second look -- and suggesting that you should consider buying it _anyway_.



One Pivot said:


> If you're traveling at 25mph and you suddenly go to 0mph, head first, your brain is decelerating quickly. Within fractions of a second. No matter what helmet is on your head, your brain is smashing into your skull within milliseconds.
> 
> Theres specs out there for brain injury and acceleration and deceleration rates. Im looking at it objectively, and I dont see any way ANY helmet can reduce the rate in a crash enough to prevent a concussion, if your speed and rate of deceleration are within the range of what causes a concussion. If you fly off your bike at speed, head first into a tree, you're getting at best a concussion even with that special sounding $300 helmet.
> * * *
> Im not going to buy it because I dont believe its safer. The "safer" argument with that helmet, mips, and anything similar is that if you crash juuuuuust on the borderline of concussion causing, the tiny difference may help you. But only if your average helmet fails in a fairly specific way. If not, all bets are off. I dont believe you wouldnt have suffered a concussion if your helmet choice was different.


Of course there are some impacts that would cause a concussion with any helmet. And of course there are some impacts that would cause a concussion with some helmets but not with others. I guess you think the second set is too small to be worth considering. If you're right about that, then you're right that spending more for a safer helmet is a waste. But I doubt you're right.



One Pivot said:


> Ive had some weird crashes where my helmet has saved me from serious head injury. A slow speed crash into a jagged rock will crack your helmet, or your skull. The more coverage, the safer you are. A super 2r chin bar really could prevent a broken jaw or major facial abrasion. That seems a lot safer than any open face lid at any price.


A broken jaw or a major facial abrasion would suck. But it would heal, and one day I'd be good as new, or maybe a cool scar. A broken jaw won't destroy your short-term memory, or give you a hair-trigger temper, or get you thinking about pointing the shotgun at your belly so they can study your brain.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

LaXCarp said:


> Hey old man- I appreciate your message, and I also appreciate your wit both within your message and in your responses. This is all good intention, and not high and mighty, you just have a unique method of delivery, which is a nice change in pace from the standard often on this site. I have a question.
> 
> It sounds like you have done a lot of research on helmets. What is your impression, if any, of the IXS Xult and Trail RS? I am thinking about buying both helmets to up my protection game.


Thanks! Say, Pig was right, I really _did _just want everyone to agree with me.

I'm not familiar with either one, honestly. For the DH helmet, just from reading the description on the IXS site, I'm impressed to see them talking about things that I think matter when it comes to concussion reduction -- reduced mass, reduced volume, better impact-absorbing and rotation-allowing liners. (Plus D-ring closure and an emergency release feature). I have no idea if all that's just marketing, but at least they're talking about what I consider the right things -- most aren't.

I see less of that in the description for the Trail.

Sorry, that's all I've got.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I very much agree with One Pivot. While one helmet may be safer than another we have no concrete way of knowing which ones are safer and by how much. Without that information it's pretty hard to justify hugely expensive products which may in fact offer little over much cheaper options.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

OldManBike said:


> Wait, you think I'm saying you should buy the helmet because it's expensive? Seriously?


Im not saying that at all. Im saying its not that expensive.

The price isnt why people are overlooking it. We're in a hobby where people drop thousands on parts, or replace a 1 year old $1000 fork with a new $1000 fork just to try it out. 300 bucks isnt expensive, its its not why we're not buying it.



> I guess you think the second set is too small to be worth considering.


I very firmly believe that. I believe that gap is smaller than you think as well. I think crashes where the helmet determines if you have a concussion or not are a tiny little window.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

One Pivot said:


> I very firmly believe that. I believe that gap is smaller than you think as well. I think crashes where the helmet determines if you have a concussion or not are a tiny little window.


I get that. I don't agree with you, but I get it. Without data, no one can prove which of us is right.

The obvious response: my worst case is I wasted a hundred bucks -- your worst case is you got an avoidable concussion.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Your worst case is still getting a concussion.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Sigh.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

OldManBike said:


> Sigh.


Not saying I disagree with you about MIPS/ODS/etc, but would you like to buy some concussion-preventing magic beans? Worst case scenario you waste a hundred bucks...


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

OldManBike said:


> A broken jaw or a major facial abrasion would suck. But it would heal, and one day I'd be good as new, or maybe a cool scar. A broken jaw won't destroy your short-term memory, or give you a hair-trigger temper, or get you thinking about pointing the shotgun at your belly so they can study your brain.


I don't understand how you can be so concerned about preventing concussions, only to dismiss a facial impact as resuling in only abraisions or a broken jaw. Facial impacts certainly can cause concussions. If you want to mitigate against as much concussion risk as possible, you are doing yourself a disservice to wear an open face helmet.

Furthermore, teeth don't grow back, and neither do eyes. A FF helmet protects against other serious, and permanent injury as well. I almost lost an eye due to a crash and facial impact on a rock, a chin bar could have protected me from the direct hit that broke my glasses.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Mentor said:


> I don't understand how you can be so concerned about preventing concussions, only to dismiss a facial impact as resuling in only abraisions or a broken jaw. Facial impacts certainly can cause concussions. If you want to mitigate against as much concussion risk as possible, you are doing yourself a disservice to wear an open face helmet.
> 
> Furthermore, teeth don't grow back, and neither do eyes. A FF helmet protects against other serious, and permanent injury as well. I almost lost an eye due to a crash and facial impact on a rock, a chin bar could have protected me from the direct hit that broke my glasses.


I explained my take on FF & concussions in #29 above. Of course it is possible to have an impact where you'd get a concussion with an open face and not with a fullface; the inverse is possible, too. I've never tried to talk anyone out of wearing a fullface. Not sure why you're arguing with me.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

This thread is like a Lite Beer commercial - tastes great/less filling! :madman:

I agree with wearing as good a helmet as you can afford - whether it's a half helmet or full face. But if you're truly concerned about your head a full face helmet is the way to go.

I use a Bell Super because I like the protection and the way it fits, but just about any helmet is better than not wearing one at all.

As a dirt bike rider I have become accustomed to wearing a good helmet and had one save my life. One day on the mountain I was riding a fire road on my way back to the truck, and I was power-sliding every turn until I hit a partially exposed bolder in the road that caused me to lowside. I was flipped off the fire road and tossed backwards into a huge rock pile with sharp rocks the size of basketballs. The back of my head hit the rocks with such force it cracked the back of my helmet, and my brand new Troy Lee back protector was deeply gouged saving my spine. I was a little Louie for a few moments and finally got up and climbed back up to my motorcycle and rode it back to my truck - and that's when my buddies noticed my helmet was cracked and my shirt torn up in the back. One moment I was laughing inside my helmet and the next I was lucky to be alive - it happens that quickly.

Ride as fast as you dare, but remember that things can go wrong in a heartbeat. Don't get cheap on your protection as it may save your life.

Here is the mountain where the incident happened, and as you can see - I wear a lot of protection.


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

Nashbar has 26 helmets for under $20, sale today. Posting on the theory that a new helmet is better than old. This reminds me that the local police department sometimes has cheap helmets too, $5


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

Ever notice, almost all BMX vert guys use motocross helmets?


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

For those who expressed concerns about fit for the 6D ATB-1T, Arts Cyclery has them in stock in M/L now (link), which matters because Arts has Zappos-like free return shipping. (Also free 2-day shipping and 15% off with promo code save15.)

So shipped fast with free return shipping, final price is $229.

(I have no connection to 6D or Arts.)


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

One strike against the 6D helmet for concussion reduction is its weight. Arts says actual weight is 510g, vs. 365g for a TLD A1. I'm not an engineer, but my understanding is that, all things being equal, helmet mass increases impact force (like a heavier hammer hitting the nail harder), so the extra weight of the 6D is a negative. (Aside from any impact on comfort or fatigue.)

I still think it's the safest half-shell out there -- I think ODS is worth the weight -- but thought I'd point this out.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Sounds like future Euro EN safety standards will test angled impacts: BHSI: Europe's HOPE helmet study.

So some of you may get your wish of seeing the effect of this tech quantified.

Edit:


BHSI said:


> actual accident reports indicate that angled impact is far more common, and results in more serious brain injury [than linear impacts]


Edit2: Sounds like they are also trying to add some sort of test of how well ventilated each helmet is, which is neat.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Here's a 2015 article from the Los Angeles Times on 6D, for what it's worth. Overall positive but Snell doesn't like them apparently.

Brea firm&apos;s ground-breaking design shakes up motorcycle helmet industry - LA Times


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

OldManBike said:


> Here's a 2015 article from the Los Angeles Times on 6D, for what it's worth. Overall positive but Snell doesn't like them apparently.
> 
> Brea firm's ground-breaking design shakes up motorcycle helmet industry - LA Times


Snell are still doing their ridiculous double impact thing? Haven't found them particularly credible for a long time: NYT - Sorting Out Differences in Helmet Standards


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I got my hands on a 6D ATB-1T and am posting my impressions. I did not wear it riding, so take all this for what it's worth.

Here's what stood out to me:

The extra weight was noticeable just holding it, definitely noticeable wearing it around the house for 10 minutes. Could be a comfort issue riding.
It may run small. I measure my head at about 57.5 cm, which should be right in the middle of the M/L size range, but with the dial backed out all the way the helmet was snug. Snug enough that I wouldn't be able to wear it in the cold with a thin cap under it. Maybe I'm measuring wrong?
It looks big on the head (PB said the same about 6D's DH helmet). It's about a 1/2" wider than a Kali Maya, but looks bigger somehow.
The helmet and its outfitting all have a quality feel to them. 
The ODS bumpers are pretty firm. I have no idea what testing would show, but just casually examining it it wasn't obvious to me that the bumpers would do much more than plain-old liner pads do.
On me the helmet would work fine with sunglasses (but that hasn't been an issue with other helmets for me, either).
The stock helmet was uncomfortable on my head. After about 10 minutes it felt like the shell was pressing on the top of my head. A little foam might solve that, or maybe the next size up would.

That's what I noticed, hope it helps.


----------



## shortnangry (Nov 16, 2014)

FWIW, MBAction's April issue has an article on changes to helmet tech and discusses the 6D helmet.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

6D ATB-1 Attack Helmet > Apparel > Helmets > Men's Helmets | Jenson USA
No. You should buy this one! The attack. I don't check my mailbox without wearing this and you shouldn't either! If you have one that you bought because you thought it was safe, you're wrong. Only buy what I approve.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Terrific piece by Danielle Baker on Pinkbike today:
The Bakery: Changing What We Think We Know About Concussions - Pinkbike

She doesn't make the point directly that the brain is more vulnerable to re-injury after an initial concussion, but makes some related points:

"Studies have shown that the biggest improvements relating to recovery happen within the first few weeks post injury, although less rapid improvements have been observed up to three years following. Once a brain is injured however there is no ultimate cure."

and

"Post Concussion Syndrome causes your brain to lose its ability to auto-regulate and therefore a second injury could result in a more pronounced brain injury or death."


----------



## shortnangry (Nov 16, 2014)

MTBR just posted a quick review of what it calls new helmet technologies. Six revolutionary new helmet technologies - Mtbr.com. MIPS is included and is the only one really in mass production. 6D's ODS is also discussed. Some are not in production yet for bike helmets.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

6D ATB-1T Helmet - Review - Pinkbike


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Just checked the only places listed as dealers near me (Sacramento) are Yamaha Dealers and I doubt they have MTB Helmets around to check out.. $300 is a bit pricey, but then again so is the $3200 deductible on my insurance.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the neg rep, mack_turtle.


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

Star Wars helmets are the best!
https://www.bellhelmets.com//cycling/collections/star-wars-limited-edition 
...lest we take ourselves too seriously


----------



## nautilus (Apr 26, 2008)

Smacked my head pretty hard today and decided it's time to retire the old helmet, I really like the idea of this tech especially after trying on a few mips helmets. FYI they're 20% off at backcounty right now which takes the price down to $215 with free 2 day shipping.


----------

